# Songs that you don't know the name of, that get stuck in your head?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

For awhile now, I keep getting this song stuck in my head, the trouble is, I neither know the tunes name, or the composer, how do you begin looking up something like that?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you able to write the notes down? Alternatively, you could record yourself singing.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I might be able to write it down when I get around to it. It might be in the wrong key because i do not have perfect pitch.


----------

